
Are ur contacts banned on Twitter? - anankou
https://whosban.org/
======
anankou
good one. That's a graphical alternative to
[https://shadowban.eu/](https://shadowban.eu/)

------
Normille
Unlikely anyone will have Twitter contacts in Ur. Given it was abandoned
c.500BC.

